# Greenhouse



## Dennis (Jan 23, 2002)

Ok, I am hoping I am asking this in the right place....I am building a greenhouse this spring, and need to know where I might be able to find plans for either a: a log post and beam type structure, or b: a stone structure...this may sound like an odd request I know...but it has to fit into the decor of my yard..which is logs..rocks...and redwood....thanks in advance


----------



## Jay Banks (Jan 23, 2002)

Years ago I saw plans for a stone greenhouse that was built below ground level and the glass roof was exposed at the surface. The magazine was Country Journal.

Take a look through here
http://www.h2othouse.com/html/plans.html


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 23, 2002)

Here are some good hits. It should be easiy to addapt something to a stone base.

http://search.dogpile.com/texis/search?q=greenhouse+plans&geo=no&fs=web


----------



## Dennis (Jan 24, 2002)

thanks..I will check those out for sure...

and just for your help...

Shopping tip: You can get shoes for 85 cents at the bowling alley.


----------



## monkeypuzzle (Jan 24, 2002)

Yea, but the girls will laugh.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 25, 2002)

I will have you know that I met my first three wives wearing shoes bought at a bowling alley.....

-Does the Little Mermaid wear an algebra?


----------

